# looking for L/XL 80's/90's steel mtb frame



## SafetyThird (20 Jun 2020)

I'm looking to move all my components over from this bike to build a dedicated tourer. I need a larger frame and preferably a steel one with mountings for racks and mudguards and solid forks. Something 80's/90's would be ideal.

The trek in the picture is an 18" frame, I'm 5'10, hopefully that will help with sizing.

Does anyone have anything suitable in ttheir garage gathering dust?

he back of


----------



## DCBassman (21 Jun 2020)

As before, if you want to offload the Trek frame, PM me, please!


----------



## SafetyThird (21 Jun 2020)

DCBassman said:


> As before, if you want to offload the Trek frame, PM me, please!


when everything's done I'll give you a shout. may be a while, depending on when I source a suitable frame and whether this becomes a winter project


----------



## DCBassman (21 Jun 2020)

No problems, I'll think of it the same way! Would be a good winter project.


----------



## rogerzilla (21 Jun 2020)

A 91-93 Kona is probably your best bet. All the fittings and they ride like a dream. Headset stack height is a little low but a Tange FL270C is perfect.


----------



## SafetyThird (5 Jul 2020)

So plans went a little sideways this week. I accidentally bought this when a cheeky bid on Ebay resulted in no-one else outbidding me, which was a bit of a surprise to be honest. I now have no savings but a new toy to play with


----------



## DCBassman (5 Jul 2020)

SafetyThird said:


> So plans went a little sideways this week. I accidentally bought this when a cheeky bid on Ebay resulted in no-one else outbidding me, which was a bit of a surprise to be honest. I now have no savings but a new toy to play with
> 
> View attachment 534354


Thorn are supposed to be great tourers, good catch!


----------



## DCBassman (2 Aug 2020)

By the way, @SafetyThird , I'm still happy to help you rebuild your savings if you want to offload the Trek frame!


----------



## SafetyThird (2 Aug 2020)

DCBassman said:


> By the way, @SafetyThird , I'm still happy to help you rebuild your savings if you want to offload the Trek frame!


For now I'm going to keep it and decide whether to just have a specific dirt bike. If I change my mind, I'll let you know. Thanks.


----------

